# Stefan Raab - Privat



## Mandalorianer (1 Juni 2010)

Bis etwa zum Start von TV Total am 8. März 1999 war Stefans Privatleben für die Öffentlichkeit noch absolut tabu.
Das einzig bekannte war, daß er aus Köln Sülz stammt und seine Eltern eine Metzgerei haben.
Ebenfalls war auch seine bisherige Laufbahn kein Geheimnis. Die fünf Jahre im Jesuiteninternat Aloisius-Kolleg in Bonn- Bad Godesberg, das abgebrochene Jurastudium und seine mit "sehr gut" abgeschlossene Metzgerlehre.
Aber wie nun mal gerade jüngere und vor allem weibliche Fans so sind, war natürlich auch sein Privatleben in Bezug auf Freundin, Hobbys,
Lebensgewohnheiten usw. sehr interessant.
Jedoch wollte der sonst sehr aufgeschlossene Kölner trotz etlicher Fragen der Presse absolut nichts darüber erzälen.
Wenn er danach gefragt wurde, wechselte er immer wieder geschickt das Thema.
*Im Frühjahr 1997 lernte er dann die 21 Jahre alte Nike, die damals Praktikantin bei VIVA war, kennen.*
Von da an hörte man dann von Stefan in den Interviews ein "ich bin fest liiert". 
Dennoch blieb der private Stefan Raab weiterhin der große Unbekannte.
Ich denke es kann jeder verstehen, daß er seine Familie und seine Freundin aus dem Presserummel raushalten will.
Jedoch wollten Fans und Presse stets mehr wissen.
Mittlerweile wurde aber doch einiges über ihn bekannt.
Stefan lebt nun schon seit einiger Zeit mit seiner Freundin Nike in Köln zusammen. Auch ein Foto der Beiden war schon in der Presse zu sehen.
Wenn man nach seinen Zukunftsplänen fragt, sagt Stefan daß er in einigen Jahren mit TV Total aufhören will um mit seiner Freundin, die nun bei Brainpool als Redakteurin arbeitet, um die Welt zu segeln.
Gönnen wir es ihm.
Doch in letzter Zeit hört man immer wieder von Kölnern, die dem Star öfter begegnen, daß es in der Freundschaft zuwischen* Stefan und Nike *krieseln soll.
Hoffentlich behält er trotzdem auch weiterhin seinen Humor.
Auf jeden Fall wird uns unser Liebling noch einige Zeit in der Kultsendung TV Total erhalten bleiben.

*Gruss das Gollum*


----------



## Q (1 Juni 2010)

:thx: für die Berichterstattung!


----------



## Katzun (1 Juni 2010)

ich wünsch den beiden alles gute und kann es voll verstehen das er sein privates aus den medien raushält...er macht alles richtig!


----------



## Rumpelmucke (1 Juni 2010)

Nachwuchs gibts auch.


----------



## krawutz (2 Juni 2010)

Praktikantin bei VIVA - was für fiese Witze würde Raab machen, wenn es einen anderen Promi beträfe.


----------

